# panel de conexion audio y video



## mvannucci (Mar 1, 2006)

Que tal soy nuevo en el foro me dedico a videofilmaciones, o sea de electronica no soy muy ducho, pero me la rebusco, mi inquietud es la siguiente, quiero hacer un panel para conectar las videos y la compu, o sea
por un lado cuando hago los videos conecto todo de la siguiente forma
1 editora PAL B a la entrada de la PC
2 editora PAL B con la salida de la PC
3  de la editora 2 al trascoder y de este al TV para ver en colores.
para eso conecto todo por detras de las videos y enroscado entre los cables

Por otro lado cuadno me traen videos caseros para pasar a DVD uso una casetera domestica para no estropear las editoras PALB. entonces

tengo que desconectar todo y conectar esta video, vuelta otra vez a enroscarme entre los cables.

ahora lo que queria hacer es un box con todas las entradas y salidas que tengo en la parte posterior de las videos mas las entradas y salidas de la PC, y el trascodificador, asi tengo todo enfrente sin necesidad de sacar los cables, y llegar al punto de ahorcarme con algunos de ellos "es un chiste", pero tengo un despiole infernal.

Se puede hacer algo de esto, que necesitaria, mi idea era por cada por rca hembra de la video un cable hasta el box a una rca hembra y asi con todas las conexiones, o perdere mucha calidad ? 

gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

Creo que el unico problema que puedes afrontar es el ruido que se pueda acoplar en el punto de contacto, pero esto lo puedes solucionar apantallando la box y conectando esta pantalla metalica a la tierra de computador.

Saludos.


----------

